

Native Steam under openSUSE, Gentoo, Fedora, Arch   - nickporter
https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux

======
Rudism
I installed this on my netbook running Arch last night, really excited because
I had steam keys for all of the linux-capable games in the current Humble
Bundle.

Sadly, the ones I tried all said they're not supported on my platform.
bubble.Burst();

~~~
naner
Is your netbook powerful enough to run games?

~~~
jerf
Netbooks may not be equipped with the latest and greatest 3D, but a lot of
indie games are essentially 2D, just using the 3D for compositing. There's no
reason those wouldn't work.

~~~
kevingadd
Unless they need a hardware accelerated OpenGL implementation to run, because
they don't have a software renderer?

------
darec1
The linked Wiki article is about 4 years old. The section about (inofficial)
_native_ clients, on distributions other than Ubuntu, was added.

------
dbbolton
I really don't understand why (in terms of number of users) Debian-based
wasn't the number 1 priority, let alone why _Gentoo_ was given preference to
it.

~~~
blaenk
I'm most likely misunderstanding you, but a debian package (though I think
geared towards Ubuntu) was the first thing released, in fact a lot of those
listed in this wiki page are built _from_ the debian package.
<http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/>

------
4ngle
Native? This is a guide to installing under wine.

Edit: oh duh. Completely skipped over that since I remember this page saying
nothing of the sort.

~~~
andor
The native part is in the first subsection:

[https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux#N...](https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux#Native_Steam_on_Linux_Beta_Client)

------
yarrel
Source code please.

~~~
frozenport
<script type="text/javascript"> document.write('<blink>Steam
Powered</blink>'); </script>

